# Medical discqualifications?



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Does anyone know what Canada would consider an "unacceptable burden" on the health system? My partner has some mild chronic conditions indicative of the majority of North American lifestyle and I'm just curious whether any chronic condition gets special scrutiny, or if someone just has to be able to hold their own bowels and bladder 

Has anyone here run into trouble on their meds?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

arsenal said:


> Does anyone know what Canada would consider an "unacceptable burden" on the health system? My partner has some mild chronic conditions indicative of the majority of North American lifestyle and I'm just curious whether any chronic condition gets special scrutiny, or if someone just has to be able to hold their own bowels and bladder
> 
> Has anyone here run into trouble on their meds?


Sorry, but you'll require to be more specific.


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Sorry, but you'll require to be more specific.


Well, that's kind of what I want to tell the CIC website 

Things like heart arhythmia, high blood pressure, diabetes, hypothyroidism, etc. At what point does the Canadian health service consider someone's chronic conditions a "burden"? I'm assuming that if typical generic pharma can treat the condition that it shouldn't be an issue, but there doesn't seem to be much documentation out there detailing the standards in place, if any.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

arsenal said:


> Well, that's kind of what I want to tell the CIC website
> 
> Things like heart arhythmia, high blood pressure, diabetes, hypothyroidism, etc. At what point does the Canadian health service consider someone's chronic conditions a "burden"? I'm assuming that if typical generic pharma can treat the condition that it shouldn't be an issue, but there doesn't seem to be much documentation out there detailing the standards in place, if any.


From what I've read on other forums along with my very limited knowledge of these conditions, I would think your partner would be considered a possible burden on our health system. Most people, Canadian citizens or potential immigrants, would probably become a burden at some time. I know I went 40 years without requiring any medical attention but in the past three years I more than made up for the prior 40.
I imagine specific answers are not available until after the medical examination because in some respect a physician's opinion is involved.


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> From what I've read on other forums along with my very limited knowledge of these conditions, I would think your partner would be considered a possible burden on our health system. Most people, Canadian citizens or potential immigrants, would probably become a burden at some time. I know I went 40 years without requiring any medical attention but in the past three years I more than made up for the prior 40.
> I imagine specific answers are not available until after the medical examination because in some respect a physician's opinion is involved.


Well, these are not conditions he has. I was just listing typical conditions that a majority of Americans tend to have. I'm hoping you're wrong about the burden, as he spends less that $100 bucks/ yr on all his health care needs, other than premiums (annual doc visit and meds), so I think I'll stay optimistic.


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

arsenal said:


> Well, these are not conditions he has. I was just listing typical conditions that a majority of Americans tend to have. I'm hoping you're wrong about the burden, as he spends less that $100 bucks/ yr on all his health care needs, other than premiums (annual doc visit and meds), so I think I'll stay optimistic.


Good info here makes me feel better:

Canadian Immigration FAQ - Answers to Canadian Immigration Medical Examination Questions

. Are there any exceptions made for medically inadmissible dependents?
Yes, in the Family Sponsorship category, the "excessive demand on health or social services in Canada" factor is waived for:
Spouses, common-law partners or conjugal partners
Dependent children


----------

